# نوع جديد من الورق صلابته تفوق الحديد



## حنظله (21 ديسمبر 2008)

توصل العلماء إلى نوع جديد من الورق سيشكل ثورة صناعية تشمل العديد من المنتجات، بدءاً من الطائرات حتى الشاشات التلفزيونية.
وأشار الباحثون إلى أن هذا النوع من الورق يطلق عليه اسم "باكي بيبر" ويشبه إلى حد كبير ورق الكربون، إلا أن ورقة واحدة منه تعد أخف بنحو عشر مرات من لوح بنفس الحجم من الصلب كما أن قوة تحملها تفوق مثيلتها بنحو500 مرة في حالة ضم عدة أوراق منه إلى بعضها البعض.
وبينت دراسات مشتركة أجرتها جامعات بفلوريدا الأمريكية أن ورق "باكي بيبر" يتميز بقدرته على إيصال الكهرباء مثل النحاس والسليكون وكثير من المعادن الأخرى، كما أنه مقاوم للحرارة كالحديد والسبائك النحاسية.
وأعلن الباحثون بجامعة ولاية فلوريدا أنهم أحرزوا تقدماً كبيراً نحو جعل هذه الأفكار غير التقليدية واقعاً جديداً بين عامة الناس.
يذكر أن ورق باكي بيبر يصنع من جزيئات دقيقة جداً من الكربون، تتميز بشكلها الدائري، ويقل سمكها عن شعر الإنسان بحوالي50 ألف مرة.
منقول عن موقع كليه هندسه الميكانيك بحلب mechgate


----------



## fastmada (24 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا 
من فضلك المزيد لان الموضوع جديداخ حنظلة


----------



## الشاعر الطيار (29 أبريل 2009)

المواضيع الرائعة لا يأتي بها

إلا أشخاص رائعين


----------



## حوبةعبدالغني (6 مايو 2009)

:31::31::31::31:والله الموضوع شيق بارك الله فيك :31::31::31::31:


----------



## زيد333 (13 مايو 2009)

مشكــــــــــور على الموضوع


----------



## احمد الحوت (16 مايو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المعلومة الرائعة


----------



## محمد my (19 مايو 2009)

ممكن معلومات اكثر لو سمحت


----------



## مختار الجزائري (8 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرايا اخي
*


----------



## louaysultan (12 يونيو 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## سامح الفيومى (12 يونيو 2009)

قد يحل هذا الورق معظم مشاكل التصميم ولككككن ماثمنه وهل متوفر؟


----------



## ali87al (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي بارك الله بيك
نرجو المزيد


----------



## ali87al (13 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي بارك الله بيك
نرجو المزيد


----------



## ali weka (13 سبتمبر 2009)

معلومه جيده جدا 

شكرا لك


----------



## Abo Jwad (14 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور اخوي على هذه المعلومة القيمة

وهنا مزيد من التفاصيل على الموسوعة الحرة "ويكيبيديا"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Buckypaper

....​


----------



## فوزي القره غولي (16 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ياحنظله وشكرا لك على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## osame (5 أكتوبر 2009)

هذه الورقه‌ قدیمه‌ مش جدید ،فی حادثة روسویل (وقع صحن طآئر عآم 1946) اسطدم صحنین طائرین و انفجر فوق مزرعة
حصلو علی صفائح من نوع ده‌ من بقایا صحون طائره‌ .محتمل عرو دراسات علیها وتوصلو لصنعها


----------



## وردة التل (10 أكتوبر 2009)

رائع


----------



## وردة التل (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## د.محبس (29 أكتوبر 2009)

good thing


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (29 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا باشمهندس على هذه المعلومة ، وإذا كان في الإمكان تعطينا تفاصيل أكثر نكون لك من الشاكرين.
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------

